# Raucher oder Nichtraucher?



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leutz ...

Als Raucher kommt es mir so vor, als würde man immer mehr ins Abseits geschoben werden!
All die neuen Regelungen, die durchgesetzt werden wollen! (Rauchen ab 18, Zigarettenverkauf am Automaten nur mit Geldkarte, Rauchverbote wohin das Auge reicht, usw ...)

Ich wollte mal von euch hören, wie es hier bei den Boardmitgliedern mit der Verteilung der Raucher und Nichtraucher aussieht. Deshalb diese Umfrage!

Seit so gut und votet fleissig!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## figl (6 Aug. 2006)

ich rauche nicht und das mit dem rauchverbot in der öffentlichkeit finde ich gut...


----------



## Diveflo (6 Aug. 2006)

Zigaretten sehr selten...aber Wasserpfeife öfter wenn ich mit Freunden zusammen bin. :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich als Raucher find das diese Mist Glimmstängel einfach verboten gehören… ja echt so sehe ich das und mit Alkohol sollte es genauso sein obwohl ich kein Abstinenzler bin.

****Der Schutz der Kinder und Nichtraucher geht vor dafür würde ich auch auf den mist verzichten****


MfG
Meister


----------



## Tiggerin (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich rauche auch nicht und das ist gut so,die raucher stinken imme ausem Mund und haben schlechte zähne.... 

Tiggerin


----------



## Hurra (6 Aug. 2006)

Also ich für meinen Teil, bin sehr geteilter Ansicht was das Rauchverbot angeht. Bin selber zwar nichtraucher, jedoch muss ich sagen zu den Rauchern, Danke das es euch gibt, denn ohne die ganzen Tabaksteuern, würde der Staat noch mehr Miese haben, bzw. machen. 
Und mal ehrlich, was bringtes denn, wenn in öffentlichen Gebäuden nicht mehr geraucht werden darf und dafür vor dem Gebäude die Gehwege als Aschenbecher missbraucht werden, weil keine Aschenbecher vorhanden sind...

Jeder sollte selbst wissen, ob er raucht, wiviel und wann und wo...


----------



## illidan (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich selber bin nichtraucher. Trotzdem kritisiere ich solche Nichtraucherzonen aufs Schärfste. Klar, in manchen Bereichen sollte/darf nicht geraucht werden, aber alles zu regelementieren halte ich für falsch. Schließlich sind wir alle mündige Bürger, die selber entscheiden sollen, wo und wann sie rauchen. Natürlich sollen Raucher auch auf ihre Umgebung rücksicht nehmen. Sofern es aber niemand in seiner Umgebung stört, kann ein Raucher doch rauchen.

Manchmal komme ich mir so vor als ob alle Bürger kleine Kinder sind, und die Politiker die Eltern, die alles regeln wollen. Bald wird sogar geregelt wie viel man am Tag essen darf/muss.

Haltet meine Einstellung zu diesen Thema für übertrieben, aber ich finde jeder sollte so leben wie er es für richtig hält. *Und das sollte nicht durch Regeln festgelegt werden!*

gruß zer0


----------



## Rudi (6 Aug. 2006)

Bin gelegenheits und geselligkeitsraucher und dan auch nur wen ich getrunken habe. Finde das mit dem allgemeinen Rauchverbot für ne schöne sache, man rieht sonst immer nach kalten Rauchen und das hasse ich.


----------



## ICETIGER (7 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe noch nie geraucht in meinem Leben und komme damit gut klar. 
Ich habe aber nichts gegen Raucher, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur wenn sie in 
Massen auftreten und mich vollqualmen, dann bin ich nicht so erfreut


----------



## heinzruediger (7 Aug. 2006)

nichtraucher, seit 2 wochen, phuuu !!!


----------



## kleinacker (7 Aug. 2006)

Bin Nichtraucher und würde ein Rauchverbot in öffentlichen Gebäuden befürworten. Stinken wenigstens die Klamotten nicht mehr so 

gruß kleinacker


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin zwar Nichtraucher (auch schon immer gewesen), aber das generelle Rauchverbot halte ich für Blödsinn. Nichtraucherzonen im Restaurant sind nötig, aber generelles Rauchverbot? Soll man das Restaurant doch entsprechend kennzeichnen (ob Raucher/Nichtraucher/ getrennte Zonen), dann kann jeder selber wählen, ob er da rein will.

Greets,
Sandro 


P.S.: Einen Raucher zu küssen ist wie einen Aschenbecher auszulecken!


----------



## chrissi (8 Aug. 2006)

Dieses scheiss laster, komm einfach nich von weg!!!


----------



## gpo (9 Aug. 2006)

Wem sagst du das? Mir geht´s genau so.


----------



## kosmik (9 Aug. 2006)

Ich rauche nicht und habe auch nicht vor es zu tun. Abgesehen davon dass ich ein recht langes Leben haben will, gibt es sinnvoller sein Geld zu verschwenden, als sich seine Lunge zu teeren.


----------



## SubZero2000 (10 Aug. 2006)

Nichtraucher, Alkohol ist schon teuer genug *g*.


----------



## Galla (13 Aug. 2006)

ich bin nichtraucher und habe auch nicht vor anzufangen


----------



## Spiederman83 (21 Aug. 2006)

ich bin leider auch raucher, bis jetzt hab ich es leider noch nicht geschaft aufzuhören! das ganze mit dem rauchverbot in der öffentlichkeit halte ich für nicht wirklich realisierbar, ja ok das man uns raucher in kantienen und in restaurants trennt find ich gut und akzeptiere das auch, aber das man in der stadt, beim autofahren oder was auch immer nicht rauchen darf find ich einen witz! rauchen ist genauso eine sucht wie drogen, alk usw. 

vielleicht darf man ja bald auch nichtmehr einkaufen gehen, man könnte ja kaufsuchtig werden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watcher (21 Aug. 2006)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> P.S.: Einen Raucher zu küssen ist wie einen Aschenbecher auszulecken!



Gratuliere, den Spruch hast du dir bestimmt von deiner Müslipackung abgeschrieben. Hut ab vor so viel Kreativität.


----------



## Kuppi (22 Aug. 2006)

Nichtraucher 
zum glück


----------



## Bad_Boy_76 (31 Aug. 2006)

Ich rauche selbst aber ich finde, dass das Rauchen mit 18 erst erlaubt werden sollte ist okay.

Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten, weiß nicht. Aber wenn ich abends weggehe, zu nem kühlen "Blonden" gehört meiner Ansicht auch ne Zigarette. Ist ja dann auch ein Verlust für den Wirt. Keine Raucher = weniger Gäste!


----------



## Olchin (31 Aug. 2006)

nichtraucher 4 ever!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ridley (2 Sep. 2006)

ich selber rauche nicht
und andere raucher stören mich nicht sofern sie mir nicht zu nahe kommen


----------



## vielzunormal (17 Dez. 2006)

bin seit etwa 4 Jahren Nichtraucher ich habe nichtas gegen Raucher finde es aber sehr schlimm wenn schon Kinder rauchen deswegen finde ich das mit den zigaretten Verkauf auch an Automaten ab 18 sehr gut, ansonten bin ich gegen ein generlles Rauchverbot soll doch jeder für sich bestimmen.


----------



## icks-Tina (18 Dez. 2006)

ja...jeder sollte über seine eigene Gesundheits- und lebensart bestimmen....aber generelles rauchverbot in allen geschloßenen Räumen fände ich angebracht....übrigenss auch ich rauche gern.....


----------



## freak123 (29 Dez. 2006)

ich bin raucher, aber leider nur wegen der arbeit:angry:


----------



## Talentscout2002 (9 Feb. 2007)

Habe fast 10 Jahr geraucht und bin seit einem Jahr weg von dem Mist.
@Meister, deine Einstellung finde ich krass aber völlig richtig. Solange der Schutz von Kindern im Vordergrund steht. Aber was ist nachts in der Disco??
Sind da Kinder?? Ich denke, wir sind in Deutschland schon genug reglementiert, man hat schon den Schein, nicht als mündig angesehen zu werden. Wenn jeder etwas toleranter und umgänglicher wäre, würde sich das von allein regulieren.


----------



## rise (11 Feb. 2007)

Muss auch zugeben bin raucher aber auch nur auf der Arbeit und wenn ich vor dem PC sitze!Ansonsten lass ich es sein wegen meiner Tochter.

Das schlimme ist nur bei mir das ich aufgehört habe wo meine Freundin Schwanger wurde...(sie hatte selber geraucht vor der Schwangerschaft)

Sie hat aufgehört ich hab wieder angefangen... 

zu Meisters Meinung:Ich find sie sehr gut nur muss ich sagen sind noch andere Dinge gefährlicher für kinder als Zigarettenqualm!!Sowas sollte eher verboten werden!!!!!!!:devil:



Talentscout2002 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sind in Deutschland schon genug reglementiert, man hat schon den Schein, nicht als mündig angesehen zu werden. Wenn jeder etwas toleranter und umgänglicher wäre, würde sich das von allein regulieren.



???intollerant???nein...
Bin der Meinung wir sind in Deutschland in vielen Sachen viel zu tollerant


----------



## The-Undertaker (14 Feb. 2007)

Ich rauche nicht .... rauche höchstens wasserpfeife bei einer party oder in einen cafe , aber sonst nicht ....


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

ich rauche nicht, ich habe nie geraucht, werde niemals rauchen und werde niemals geraucht haben...noch was?


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Ich hab über 15 Jahre lang geraucht. Wollte dann Sylvester aufhören, hatte aber am nächsten Tag noch 3-4 Kippen, die ich dann noch gequalmt hab. 

Danach war Feierabend!

Kann mir jetzt gar nicht mehr vorstellen, mal geraucht zu haben. 
Gesundheitlich gehts einem wirklich viel besser.


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

ich bin ein ziemlich starker raucher aber das macht mir nichts ein laster braucht man ja


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Juni 2007)

Überzeugter Nichtraucher!
Kostet unnötiges Geld, Zeit und Gesundheit!

Respektiere aber die, die rauchen, denn im Prinzip gibt es viele Süchte, und wer ist schon nicht süchtig?

mfg


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich habe noch nie geraucht und empfinde den Qualm auch als unangenehm. Zum Glück hat mein Vater damit aufgehört, so dass ich nichtmal mehr passiv mit dem Stunk leben muss. 

Da zählt Schokolade schon eher zu meinem Laster.


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

also ich rauche, ich find es ganz normal, das haben menschen schon immer gemacht


----------



## ckviper (12 Aug. 2007)

nichtraucher und stolz drauf. es gibt nix sinnloseres als rauchen und wenns nach mir ginge, dann sollte man die tabaksteuer auf 20euro oder mehr pro schachtel erheben, damit es sich keiner mehr leisten kann.


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Raucher; möchte allerdings aufhören


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Gelegenheitsraucher. Machmal auch Sportzigaretten ;-)


----------



## Scepter (21 Mai 2008)

schon lange Raucher, aber niemals übermäßig, ich komme mit 5-6 Zigartetten pro Tag aus. Aber denke jetzt auch ernsthaft übers Aufhören auf, eigentlich ist es doch recht sinnlos.


----------



## drill_sarge (13 Juli 2008)

raucher. noch noch denk ich nicht über das aufhören nach


----------



## maierchen (13 Juli 2008)

Heutzutage gibt es soviel schädliche Stoffe dennen wir ausgesetzt werden wo es den
Staat nicht intressiert was mit der Bevölkerung passiert und wo es runter gespielt wird,
da kommt es auf ein paar Zigaretten nun wahrlich nicht an!Auch wenn sie es einen einreden wollen!
Viel wichtiger finde ich das man den Respeckt vor der anderen Gruppe nicht verliert,wenn
man sich in der mitte trifft kommen Raucher und Nichtraucher verdammt gut aus!

Ich bin übrigens nichtraucher!


----------



## homer22 (13 Juli 2008)

Ich bin seit über einem Jahr Nichtraucher.Was in Deutschland abgeht ist für mich unverständlich.Haben wir jegliche Toleranz und den Respekt voreinander verloren?Muss wirklich alles von dieser ...........Regierung vorgeschrieben oder verboten werden?Maqn wird uns bald vorschreiben was wir Essen dürfen und was nicht.Ich sage nur:ARMES DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## big-mx (1 Aug. 2008)

überzeugter nichtraucher!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## homer22 (1 Aug. 2008)

*Ich bin seit 11/2 Jahren Nichtraucher*

Rauchen oder Nichtrauchen,das zu entscheiden ist nicht Die Aufgabe unserer sogenannten Politikern,sondern Jeden einzelnen Mündigen!!!Bürger.Da kommt dann die Toleranz ins Spiel.Da fehlt es in Deutschland ja an jeder Ecke.Demnächst müssen Gastronomen auf den Herrenklo`s die Urinale entfernen,um notorische Stehpinkler zum sitzen zu zwingen.Loll,Doppelloll.Hoffent lich gründet keiner einen stehpinklerclub.Wer rauchen will solls tun,wer nicht einfach lassen.Aber wie gesagt miteinander und tolerrant.In diesem Sinne .Grüße homer22


----------



## AMUN (1 Aug. 2008)

homer22 schrieb:


> Rauchen oder Nichtrauchen,das zu entscheiden ist nicht Die Aufgabe unserer sogenannten Politikern,sondern Jeden einzelnen Mündigen!!!Bürger.



Volle Zustimmung :thumbup:

Aber in anderen Ländern (USA) ist das alles noch viel krasser... ich bin froh ein deutscher zu sein


----------



## homer22 (1 Aug. 2008)

Danke,Aber wir sind dafür in anderen Dingen Krasser als andere Länder.Beim Geld ausgeben muss Deutschland immer der erste sein.Aber sonst?Null Toleranz:WOW:


----------



## AMUN (2 Aug. 2008)

Ich meine auch nur das rauchen... über andere Sachen brauchen wir gar nicht erst diskutieren da habe ich auch so meine bedenken... die passen aber nicht hierher


----------



## 111333555 (8 Aug. 2008)

Raucher aus Leidenschaft!
(leider)


----------



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2009)

Ich rauche auch.
In meiner Wohnung gibt es nur einen Raum in dem ich Rauche und zwar auf der Toliette.

In Gasthäusern wenn es erlaubt ist, wenn nicht dann wird eben nicht geraucht.


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil, bin sehr geteilter Ansicht was das Rauchverbot angeht. Bin selber zwar Raucher, jedoch muss ich sagen zu den Rauchern, Danke das es uns gibt, denn ohne die ganzen Tabaksteuern, würde der Staat noch mehr Miese haben, bzw. machen.
Und mal ehrlich, was bringt es denn, wenn in öffentlichen Gebäuden nicht mehr geraucht werden darf und dafür vor dem Gebäude die Gehwege als Aschenbecher missbraucht werden, weil keine Aschenbecher vorhanden sind...

Jeder sollte selbst wissen, ob er raucht, wie viel und wann und wo...


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

leider immer noch raucher


----------



## Gucky (27 Juni 2022)

Ich habe sehr früh mit dem Rauchen angefangen (mit 12)
und habe sehr früh damit aufgehört (mit 21).
Bin jetzt 40 Jahre rauchfrei und vermisse nichts. 🍻


----------



## Dreamcatcher (28 Juni 2022)

Ist man Raucher wenn man sich nach der Arbeit mal ein Joint gönnt??


----------



## Kewababsta (29 Juni 2022)

Nichtraucher. Auch in der Schulzeit wo viele bissl rumprobieren fast nie. Ich schätze in meinem ganzen Leben weniger als 20 Stück.


----------



## Cyberhawk (29 Juni 2022)

Muli schrieb:


> Hello Leutz...
> 
> As a smoker, it seems to me that one is being marginalized more and more!
> All the new regulations that want to be enforced! (Smoking over 18, cigarette sales at vending machines only with a cash card, smoking bans as far as the eye can see, etc ...)
> ...


In fairness you are now feeling like we non-smokers (who were the majority) felt like for decades being stuffed in a tiny non-smoking area, usually a raised section so we still get second hand smoke, so my sympathy is pretty limited. Should double or triple the tax on them at least


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Nichtraucher seit 7 Jahren


----------

